# Jib Crane On Milling Machine



## platypus20 (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm getting to the age (55 this month) that lifting a 10" rotary table and the 10" chuck up on the mill table is getting harder and harder everytime. After much searching, looking and even more procrastinating I started a jib crane to do the lifting. I made a mounting pad to go on the Franken-Mill and bought a Harbor Freight pickup truck bed crane and will modify it to work. the RT weighs about 135# and the chuck is another 75#, this jib should be more than adequate for what I need. There are still details to work out, but so far so good.

1 - the legs and anchor studs
2 - the mounting plate
3 - legs in place
4 - mounting plate welded to the legs

jack


----------



## platypus20 (Jan 2, 2010)

5 - crane kit
6 - post mounted
7 - checking clearances
8 - preliminary assembly

jack


----------



## platypus20 (Jan 3, 2010)

9 - ring
10 - the ring welded into the shortened sliding arm
11 - set at min setting
12 - max setting


----------



## CMS (Jan 3, 2010)

cool, hope it works out for you.


----------



## shred (Jan 3, 2010)

Cool idea. I've been contemplating making a mini hoist for ~200 lb items that would be mobile, but something like this is worth looking into as well.


----------



## lathe nut (Jan 3, 2010)

Jack, I have a 10" unit also, I thought it was getting heavier but guess we are loosing some steam power, been thinking about something like that, thanks for the information, Lathe Nut


----------



## platypus20 (Jan 3, 2010)

This project is moving right along, much faster than I originally thought. With the jib modified and welded in lifting eye, all assembled, its time to consider the lifting device to pick up the RT and the chuck, when needed. I was looking for a small chain fall or small electric lift, then decided to go with a piece from the basement warehouse. I had a small 1 ton chain fall in the basement, that was a job site pick up, problem was a 25' lift, and corresponding exceeding long hand chain. So after a quick clean up, I cut the lift chain to 7' and also cut the hand chain length down drastically. After reassembly, ran it up and down a few times and its now ready to go. As I was unsure of the history of this chain fall, I wouldn't have felt real comfortable, picking up close to its upper ranges, but for lifting about 150#, it seemed perfect.

1 - chain fall
2 - shows cut down hand chain and lift chain
3 - shown stowed away until needed
4 - cut off chains


jack


----------

